
At CES, Impossible Burger 2.0 tastes too real for vegetarian reviewer - shaklee3
https://www.cnet.com/news/impossible-burger-2-0-tasted-so-real-it-made-this-vegetarians-stomach-turn/
======
ohiovr
Will it be cheaper than angus beef? If not I’d call that impossible alright.

